# Cara Ruby?



## Daznz (10/2/22)

Hi team, what malt do you suggest to substitute cara ruby with?


----------



## MHB (10/2/22)

Probably CaraRed from Weyermann, should be fairly close and available.
Mark


----------



## Daznz (10/2/22)

MHB said:


> Probably CaraRed from Weyermann, should be fairly close and available.
> Mark


What's your thoughts on red X malt?


----------



## MHB (10/2/22)

Never used it, look up the speck sheets, the Ruby and Carared are nearly the same.
Just taking a glance at RedX and its a lot pailer, has live enzymes (about the same as a dark Munich) so you would need to be a bit careful doing a 1:1 sub as you could with the Ruby and Carared.
Mark

RedX





Carared




Ruby


----------



## Markbeer (10/2/22)

I've used red X and it seemed more like a base than a crystal malt.

What's the percentage you are looking at and in what recipe?


----------



## yankinoz (11/2/22)

Red X is sold as a stand-alone malt. I've used it. On examination you see it's a blend of light malt and darker malts, the latter including a caramel malt and maybe a well-kilned Munich. So it's not a sub for Cara Ruby, which is 100% caramel malt and does not self-convert.


----------

